# Maternity hunting clothes



## k_rex

That's commitment. 

Sounds like you've got a winner on your hands!


----------



## JGHagemann

Tell me about it! I hit the jackpot!


----------



## emesa

JGHagemann said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought this might be the appropriate place to ask this question. My wife and I are expecting our first child this january, but I don't think It's gonna make her stay out of the treestand. So.... We were wondering what any of the women on here have used in the past for maternity hunting clothes. Do they have anything comercial that she could use or maybe some larger size clothes options. We've looked at some larger size men's clothes, but she is very petite and the shoulders and arms are really sloppy as far as pulling her bow goes.
> 
> Any info would be great.
> 
> Thank you!


Can't help with the maternity question, but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! And dude, if I lived in SD, I would so want to meet your wife, she sounds Awesome:angel:


----------



## CountryWoman

Well CONGRATS to you both:nod:

Umm as for maternity clothes that are hunting oriented. . .does she sew? or know anyone that does? this seems like a custom outfit is called for:noidea: Wouldn't be that hard just add two panels to the sides to allow for belly room:noidea:

I just wore a bigger size:confused3: maybe just get a t shirt close to her size and stretch it alot:noidea: and if you can't find pants maybe some camouflage sweats? I googled it and found nothing GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## woodsbaby

I'm not pregnant but I do have curves so I order my hunting clothes larger and hem and pinch... when its too complicated or I'm lazy I take to a seamstress that is cheep and she gets a kick out of altering hunting clothes... her and the girls giggle and make a fuss over me when I go in... can't help but giggle with them... 

that reminds me... I promised her some venison...


----------



## ladydrake

Glad to know there is another dedicated pregnant women besides me! LOL I would suggest buying bigger clothing and taking them in or paying a seamstress to take them in around the arms and/or legs where they are too big.


----------



## Random Child

I'm due in January as well. I wish I could hunt but I have little ones and no grandparents to help with them.

If I were to be out there however, I would layer with maternity sportswear underneath, then wear normal sized camo on the outside...but see if you can have someone put in a double sided zipper so it can zip up and be open around her belly. Or something with buttons that she can leave open around her belly. For pants, they make a product called Belly Bands that can turn any pants into maternity pants and they come in many colors.

Hope that helps. Good hunting!


----------



## JGHagemann

Thanks for all of the great ideas everyone. Thankfully her grandma is quite the seamstress so we might see what she thinks about everyones ideas.

Keep 'em coming. Everyones input is welcome.


----------

